# London Bridge...



## jadin (Sep 21, 2004)

... is falling down!

Was taking a photo of the local tourist attraction, standing in the middle of the street, when a car drove by. I grabbed the tripod and dodged out of the way.


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 21, 2004)

That's a pretty cool shot Jadin.  I wouldn't know anything about standing in the middle of traffic for a good shot.   Are we just crazy?


----------



## karissa (Sep 28, 2004)

lol... nice one


----------



## JPPLAY (Oct 3, 2004)

Would of been a rather nice shot if you didn't have to dodge the car. Still a cool shot to look at. Good job trying to get the best angle you can and hopefully next time it works out. In this shot their is alot of negative space maybe next time try to shoot the shot with a little more like to fill up that negative space.


----------

